# Evaluation of the Death Grip.



## jobuck86 (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anybody done an evaluation of the Death Grip. A company here in northern Illinois makes them? I see they are a sponsor.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Heres a link to the one I did.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=670240


----------

